# Any South Louisiana Dart Frog breeders here?



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I am looking for a dart frog breeder that I can purchase from. Anyone close?

Betty


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

sent you a pm -


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't have any breeding going on yet, but I'm right across the lake in Slidell during the summer and in Baton Rouge during the school year. You might want to PM Mitch (Dendroboard name: jnaquin3). He had some azureus froglets the last time I stopped by, and he's in Baton Rouge.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info Spaff. Are you going to the Repticon show in Gonzales?

Betty


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to be able to make it this time. I have a few things to do this weekend, and I don't think I'll have the time. Plus, I'm not even sure if there will be frogs or frog-related stuff there.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I know that Reptilesetcetera will be there and they had a few other people with PDF's last year.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I may try to make a trip over there then.


----------

